# Hoyt & QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I want to finally change rests on my Hoyt ViperTec. I am seriously considering mounting a QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series on it. Anyone have any problems, will this rest work on the Tec risers?
Thanks for any input/tips on the setup.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

strikerII said:


> I want to finally change rests on my Hoyt ViperTec. I am seriously considering mounting a QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series on it. Anyone have any problems, will this rest work on the Tec risers?
> Thanks for any input/tips on the setup.


Yep I just put one on my turbohawk I did have to use the spacer block they sent. It works great though.


----------



## bmickey (Sep 13, 2010)

Striker, did you end up having to use the TL1 Launcher that came with the rest? I have the same Hoyt Vipertec bow and just bought that rest you have. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Bmickey


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Use the spacer block and forget about the TL1 launcher, you don't need it. You need a short Allen wrench (if one wasn't provided with the rest) for the windage adjustment screw.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mounted em on a few hoyts, and sometimes used TL1 sometimes not, shooting fobs now and works fine. it el work fine


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

bmickey said:


> Striker, did you end up having to use the TL1 Launcher that came with the rest? I have the same Hoyt Vipertec bow and just bought that rest you have. Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bmickey


No I just used the original launcher. LOVE the rest, will never go back to a prong or anything else.


----------

